# Canon Pixma IP2000 : têtes bouchées ?



## ccciolll (23 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai acheté une imprimante à jet d'encre couleur (car il n'y avait pas de noir et blanc, apparemment ça n'existe plus) chez Emmaüs.

C'est une Canon Pixma IP2000. Elle se connecte en USB, j'ai trouvé sur internet les drivers qui fonctionnent, et la notice en anglais.

Après de nombreuses pages de tests, plusieurs "nettoyage" et "nettoyage en profondeur" via le logiciel intégré au driver, 2 nettoyages à la main, l'impression est toujours aussi rayée voire quasi invisible pour le noir.

Je suppose qu'il y a encore de l'encre dans les cartouches puisqu'elles salissent bien les doigts quand on les touche.

Je suppose que les têtes sont bouchées à cause d'une longue période d'inutilisation.

J'ai cherché sur internet, j'ai vu pas mal de conseils pour vider le réservoir d'encre usagé (mais ce n'est pas mon problème) et des conseils pour nettoyer des têtes avec notamment une seringue et un tuyau flexible. mais je ne comprends pas très bien, je regarde sur la tête d'impression de la IP2000, il n'y a pas de trou dans lequel introduire un tuyau.

Voici à quoi ressemble la tête d'impression : 







Je ne vois pas trop où j'irai mettre une seringue là-dedans.

Peut-être que les imprimantes Canon sont des imprimantes bizarres ? Je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas l'habitude des jet d'encre. J'ai toujours eu des laser au travail, et à la maison, j'utilisais des laserwriter Apple jusqu'à ce que je passe au G4/G5 qui ne permettent plus de les utiliser, faute de connectique (merci Apple )

Bon, enfin si vous avez une idée de comment faire pour la remettre d'aplomb. Ça commence à faire cher. Même à 5 l'imprimante, j'avais d'abord prix une lexmark Z51 et constaté qu'elle n'est pas compatible apple, j'ai pu la donner. Maintenant celle-ci qui refuse d'imprimer. C'est désèspérant.


----------



## ccciolll (25 Février 2010)

C'est foutu, alors ?


----------



## CBi (25 Février 2010)

Plus simplement, j'ai réussi à sauver ma Canon i850 une ou 2 fois en arrosant la tête d'impression et en la laissant tremper dans de l'eau très chaude. 
(malheureusement, par la suite j'ai continué à utiliser de l'encre d'un fabricant X à la place de l'encre Canon et ça a fini par tout boucher irrémédiablement...  )


----------



## ccciolll (25 Février 2010)

Mais là il y a de l'électronique. L'eau me paraît une idée un peu dangereuse.


----------



## trud007 (25 Février 2010)

ce que canon conseil, tremper les tetes di'impression dans de l'alcool a friction pendant 24h puis ensuite pour les faire secher, prendre en papier essuie tout puis éponger le liquide. NE PAS ESSUYER. puis faire secher le reste.


----------



## ccciolll (28 Février 2010)

De l'alcool à friction on trouve ça où ?
Canon conseille ça pour toute ses machines ?
Ils conseillent ça où ?


----------



## trud007 (28 Février 2010)

dans les pharmacie, c'est le technicien en informatique de la place que je travail qui m'a dit ca et qui a fait une formation canon


----------



## ccciolll (1 Mars 2010)

Pharmacies, ben mince alors. En même temps, je vois que tu es au Québec, peut-être qu'ici en France ils appellent ça autrement, genre de l'eau de Cologne, ou même qu'ils ne connaissent carrément pas. J'imagine qu'avec de grands froid du pays de l'hiver, la friction s'impose.
Au début, avec le mot friction, j'avais plutôt pensé à un fluide mécanique.
Ben merci, je vais aller voir.


----------



## trud007 (1 Mars 2010)

son vrait nom c'est de_ l'alcool_ isopropylique 70%, ca sert à désinfecter les plaies


----------



## ccciolll (2 Mars 2010)

Ah ben c'est l'alcool des imprimeurs, ça.
Je vais voir si je peux en avoir un peu à mon boulot.


----------

